# How good is Vodafone EDGE



## desiibond (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi There,

I want to connect to the internet on my PC using the phones EDGE network. I have Vodafone postpaid connection. Is the connection stable all round the clock? What is the speed that you are getting.


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 16, 2007)

I am in delhi and on the phone, the speeds are decent and I have never seen a connection drop.! Guess, that would be the case with PC too.


----------



## anand1 (Oct 16, 2007)

The speed seems to be good without connection break. Vodafone new to india let's hope it maintains its service.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks guys for the response. I will go for it.


----------



## superczar (Oct 16, 2007)

how much are they charging you for this?


----------



## Pathik (Oct 16, 2007)

Its volume based.. 10ps/10kb in mumbai.. Bloody expensive..


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 16, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Its volume based.. 10ps/10kb in mumbai.. Bloody expensive..



Wht? Useless service. Airtel is the way to go. Hutch was having a pathetic service in India before Vodafone purchased them. Vodafone has long way to go in India.


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 16, 2007)

^^Same plan for me too, same expression as well


----------



## superczar (Oct 16, 2007)

10p/10KB  OMFG :O
I just checked my GPRS usage (just on the phone, i don't use it to connect thru  the a pc) and it is 350MB just for this month
at that rate, it would be 3500/- just for half the month

(BTW I use Airtel unlimited weekly plan for 75/- a week)


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 16, 2007)

anand1 said:
			
		

> Vodafone new to india let's hope it maintains its service.


Vodaphone has been in India since about 6 or more months now. Its just that they changed the brand name from Hutch to Vodaphone last month.

So, the service is just as it was since 6 months. The volume based 1p/1kb is costly. But the network is stable.


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 16, 2007)

Cry me a river., Hutch has never been a pathetic service before or now, I'm on Hutch since 5 years and never had much to complain to them. Please base your allegations with facts Kiran.

Expensive maybe, but can you beat the speed? Never had I realized how much easy is to get on the net without the PC, by just using my phone. With the powercuts in my area here in Bangalore since 10 days(to continue @ 10 more), phone is my only refuge to the online world, has been posting from it eversince.

And we better not talk about Airtel, staying with the OP's question, its very good.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 16, 2007)

superczar said:
			
		

> 10p/10KB OMFG :O
> I just checked my GPRS usage (just on the phone, i don't use it to connect thru the a pc) and it is 350MB just for this month
> at that rate, it would be 3500/- just for half the month
> 
> (BTW I use Airtel unlimited weekly plan for 75/- a week)


 
Rs.199/- : 5paisa for 10Kb
Rs.499/- : 500Mb free; 5ps/10Kb
Rs.699/- : 1Gb free: 5ps/10kb
Rs.800/- : 1.5Gb free: 5ps/10kb

@Kiran, I am talking about Vodafone's service. If you are not using Vodafone, better stay away from this thread. This is about browsing from PC through Phone's EDGE connection given by Vodafone.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 16, 2007)

desiibond said:
			
		

> @Kiran, I am talking about Vodafone's service. If you are not using Vodafone, better stay away from this thread. This is about browsing from PC through Phone's EDGE connection given by Vodafone.



Oh wait...Did I say about any other service? I also said about Vodofone service which is nothing but latest Hutch service in *India*. (Stress bold one).

I am also saying the same about browsing on PC. Airtel offers Rs. 350/ month (here in Maharastra) unlimited bandwidth connection which is comparatively much better than Vodofone GPRS. Got it?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 16, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> Oh wait...Did I say about any other service? I also said about Vodofone service which is nothing but latest Hutch service in *India*. (Stress bold one).
> 
> I am also saying the same about browsing on PC. Airtel offers Rs. 350/ month (here in Maharastra) unlimited bandwidth connection which is comparatively much better than Vodofone GPRS. Got it?


 
I have Vodafone postpaid connection and I just don't care about any other boradband connection. All that I wanted to know if whether the connection is stable or not, for which I got answer. I am not looking for any info on other ISP's/EDGE networks. Got it?



			
				Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> Airtel offers Rs. 350/ month (here in Maharastra) unlimited bandwidth connection which is comparatively much better than Vodofone GPRS. Got it?


 
Dude. I am going to use this to work on the go. I hate plugging in LAN cable, login etc whenever I need access to internet. Got it?


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 16, 2007)

Airtel GPRS is also wireless, portable internet connection through mobile handset.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 16, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> Airtel GPRS is also wireless, portable internet connection through mobile handset.


 
huh. There is a saying: One poor fella, after listening complete Ramayana story asked "Who is Sita?".


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 16, 2007)

Lol!  I should have said that. . You will never understand it.


----------



## shashank_re (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey guys has anyone used Hutch TV services? Anyone using it still?


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Dec 19, 2007)

u know my dad works in clsa he has a some scheme by hutch like 800 rs unlimited edge service and spped is awesome


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 22, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Its volume based.. 10ps/10kb in mumbai.. Bloody expensive..





			
				kiran_tech_...... said:
			
		

> Wht? Useless service. Airtel is the way to go. Hutch was having a pathetic service in India before Vodafone purchased them. Vodafone has long way to go in India.




Airtel charges 30p/20KB on plan which is without any rent. If you want unlimited data transfer. You need to pay Rs. 599pm. Vodafone(like Hutch) provides better GPRS than Airtel, in terms of speed


----------



## hailgautam (Dec 24, 2007)

Vodaphone is insanely expensive. I download 200 mb per night on Airtel. Just Imagine what I have to pay every month....60k pm? I think I am better off with Airtel. First Price then quality.


----------



## Power UP (Dec 25, 2007)

Airtel speed is almost similiar to Vodafone. But the biggest advantage is the Unlimited connection. I download almost 200MB per day. So imagine the bill for 1 month(I will probably have a heart attack after hearing it) for Vodafone.


----------

